# "Thankful" for Sight Fishing 10/29-30



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice fellas.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like a great weekend for sure  the weather was certainly hard to beat


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Pretty good couple of days!  I wouldn't have left those kind of condition to watch TV.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

>


Dude this photo almost made me snort my soda through my nose! The "buff from behind" look!! 

Sorry, couldn't resist!

Nice report, congrats on the fish.

-T


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tom....

hahaha....never really looked at it that way. Now that you mention it that looks hilarious. It almost looks like his head is completly turned around looking at me with his buff all the way over his face....


----------

